# Chevy Trailblazer



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, I just joined this board, so be gentle. I just finished the paperwork on a Trailblazer. Has all the bells and whistles. I bought this vehicle because it is American made, I have relatives who work for GM and because my brother gave his GMC Envoys glowing reviews ( he has 2 an XLT and an LT). I've never driven on soft sand like you have in OBX, south Jersey sand seems a lot former, what do i need to know. Chevy haters welcome to respond too. 

Thanks for your input and hello I'm, Philly Jack


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

I've got an 04 Envoy XL and love the crap out of it-- Its done everything Ive asked of it and had nothing but success. When I got it a year ago, it still had the factory Continental tires on em-- Quickly burnt through those and put some BFGs on it, and they have boosted fuel economy, improved ride and handling, and increased traction. 

I've got the I-6, and it has more than enough power-- Just got back from a trip to Nashville where I hauled a 5x8 trailer loaded down, and 4 people, and it performed fine going through the mountains.

the 4-wheel drive has done everything expected of it. I cant say Ive put it into too may mud bogs, but its pulled me out of a few sticky spots.

When you hit the sand, like everyone always says, air down!

Jay


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 2003 trailblazer and have had it on the sand many times with zero problem,and it handles well..Just remember to air down the tires and you should have no worries..


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

*04 Trailblazer*

I have a 2004 Trailblazer with a Suspension MAXX lift and Michelin M/S 
P265/75 R16. Will give you about 4" more off the sand.


----------

